# freedom convoy.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm at about 3 minuets in. About 350 cars all in, with 100 in the escorted convoy. The support shown for the yes campaign going through Glasgow was uplifting. People lining the streets saltires hanging from windows... I'd say about 90% of people were expressing support. With over 2000 people at the BBC bias protest at the end...... 

Awesome day.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Errr the police stated under a 1000 :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Mmmm I am not sure that you meant 'satires hanging from windows', if you did it could be construed as a little barbaric 

Wikipedia -

*Satire is a genre of literature, and sometimes graphic and performing arts, in which vices, follies, abuses, and shortcomings are held up to ridicule, ideally with the intent of shaming individuals, corporations, government or society itself, into improvement.*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-29196912


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-29196912


Pmsl. "BBC downplay the ammount of people protesting agsinst them for biased reporting on the referendum" SHOCK HORROR James trust me, I was there, well Over 2000!

400 cars in convoy alone with 2-4 people each, plus a massive March from George Square.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

How daft must you be to believe a BBC report on a protest about BBC bias :roll:

http://news.stv.tv/scotland-decides/292 ... ndum-bias/


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

One thing for sure the Yes party is giving its all and not going down without a fight. If this is what they are like before the voting can you imagine the celebration if they win!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BBC, no deffo not biased..

The picture the BBC used to illustrate what was happening on Buchanan St yesterday...










What was actually happening...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

bigdodge said:


> One thing for sure the Yes party is giving its all and not going down without a fight. If this is what they are like before the voting can you imagine the celebration if they win!


We WILL win this. We have the passion, the belief and the determination... no voters are the kind of people that won't bother to vote if it rains.... Yes want this badly and would crawl through a pit of hot coals to get to the ballot Box!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

One for the scrapbook if they win


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Car looks good Brian, just not sure about the 'accessories'


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> bigdodge said:
> 
> 
> > One thing for sure the Yes party is giving its all and not going down without a fight. If this is what they are like before the voting can you imagine the celebration if they win!
> ...


Bold statement. I'd still be surprised if the Yes vote win this. Clearly the Yes voices are much more vociferous as they are the ones seeking change so it appears as though the Yes campaigners are everywhere. I still suspect that there will be a silent majority of NO voters who will make their way to the polling stations. It will be close that's for certain


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

CraigW said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > bigdodge said:
> ...


"Silent *majority of NO voters*" ........but the last poll put no slightly ahead......

If the majority of no is silent that gives 100+% of the vote to no : [smiley=book2.gif]

Seriously though, I doubt this.... its the voters who have NEVER voted, I've saw queues of people registering to vote. These people want change.... They are not doing this to vote no to keep things in a status quo.

We will see on Friday. Then we ALL have to move on and work together whatever the outcome.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bran. It wasn't the BBC that stated approx 1000 it was the local Police the BBC actually said observers thought the number was bigger.

That's hardly unbiased in my opinion.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> "Silent *majority of NO voters*" ........but the last poll put no slightly ahead......
> 
> If the majority of no is silent that gives 100+% of the vote to no : [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> ...


Your assuming that everyone registering to vote for the first time is seeking change and that clearly will not be the case. It's such a monumental decision that people who may have been apathetic to the whole thing are beginning to realise the gravity of the situation.

Given how boisterous the Yes campaign have been there are many people out there who feel slightly intimidated and I know that's the case. The sooner this election is out the way and we can move on, whatever the outcome, the better


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If the BBC report something negative about the Yes campaign it must be because they're biased - because obviously there is nothing negative about the Yes campaign. :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> If the BBC report something negative about the Yes campaign it must be because they're biased - because obviously there is nothing negative about the Yes campaign. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > If the BBC report something negative about the Yes campaign it must be because they're biased - because obviously there is nothing negative about the Yes campaign. :wink:
> ...


If you have some evidence of BBC bias, then I'd gladly look at it but so far what you've posted on here has been almost laughable in its childish interpretation of the media. Maybe you're just not putting the right evidence forward, but what I've seen hasn't been remotely convincing.

Perhaps you also need to consider the fact that being so close to the debate and so passionate about its outcome doesn't make you a particularly impartial observer, and that maybe you're not best placed to see bias in others.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Seriously if you have been seeing what I have seen you would have no doubt.,.. I'll pot up several incidences of bias tomorrow as I'm needing my bed.... been at a protest today..,, BBC reports an angry protest of under 1000 people. All I saw was 2000 people peacefully singing Scottish songs and speaking about BBC bias.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > If you have some evidence of BBC bias, then I'd gladly look at it but so far what you've posted on here has been almost laughable in its childish interpretation of the media. Maybe you're just not putting the right evidence forward, but what I've seen hasn't been remotely convincing.
> ...


The BBC reported that the Police had stated that there were "up to 1000 people" there. Are you saying that the Police didn't state that, or that the BBC shouldn't have quoted the Police? The BBC even said that other sources claimed there were many more than that. Which bit of that are you disputing? Once again, I hope the evidence you provide is better than this.

Out of curiosity, do you believe your perception of the protest is likely to be biased in any way?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

bigdodge said:


> One thing for sure the Yes party is giving its all and not going down without a fight. If this is what they are like before the voting can you imagine the celebration if they win!


Or the inquest and hate afterwards if they lose?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> bigdodge said:
> 
> 
> > One thing for sure the Yes party is giving its all and not going down without a fight. If this is what they are like before the voting can you imagine the celebration if they win!
> ...


Looking forward to the video of you and the hot coals. Make sure they have been burning for a while before you start crawling, not fair if you just light and then crawl before they get going


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Sporan's sake, I was there I know what 1000 people look like lol.

The BBC are a bunch of corrupt biased cowboys, it's not just the referendum it's biased in many ways, Palestine is another. What about coverage of the Iraq conflict.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_BBC

Just read through It. Are you telling me ALL these complaints are false accusations.?

Or are you doing your usual trick and arguing over the colour of porridge ?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Sporran's sake, I was there I know what 1000 people look like lol.
> 
> The BBC are a bunch of corrupt biased cowboys, it's not just the referendum it's biased in many ways, Palestine is another. What about coverage of the Iraq conflict.


But the BBC didn't say there were 1000 people there. That's the point. They reported a Police statement which is standard practice for the media when quoting attendance at protests, etc. and also reported on the fact that this figure was disputed. So, why are you not complaining about Police bias, when they're the ones who said it was less than 1000 people?

I'm completely aware that bias exists in the media, even the BBC despite their lofty goals, but every example you've given has been paper-thin. Personally, my suspicion is that there is occasionally some mild bias in the reporting, but this is far outweighed by stuff like you've been posting, where people are looking for bias so hard that they start inventing it at every opportunity.


brian1978 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_BBC
> 
> Just read through It. Are you telling me ALL these complaints are false accusations.?
> 
> Or are you doing your usual trick and arguing over the colour of porridge ?


As above, the BBC aren't immune to bias. I'm sure the stuff in that article is a good mix of false and true accusations, as you'd expect.

The real problem here though is your almost religious zealousness and what that does to your ability to analyse information impartially.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

The amount of unnecessary agro this 'vote' has caused is unbelievable.

I know people who have been best friends for years, now will not talk to each other because of this. All it seems to be doing is splitting up the country. What was so bad with the current status I don't really know, yes it could be better but it could be a hell of a lot worse as well.

It will be interesting to see how it plays out at the vote, the majority of people I know that are shouting loud are yes voters but those quietly just trying to get on with their lives are the no voters (and from the people I know most are no voters).

I'll wait for STV to show Braveheart on Wednesday night before I make up my mind :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Could all end up badly given the venom behind some posts on here.

Will Scotland be like N Ireland was during the troubles? Gangs of little Mel Gibsons running around shouting "FREEDOM" and Orangemen chasing after them...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporran's sake, I was there I know what 1000 people look like lol.
> ...


https://www.opendemocracy.net/ourkingdo ... new-report

The bias they show is against their own charter. I'd like to see to independent enquiry into it, it's not just anti yes campaign. It's bloody anti democracy. Everyone is forced to pay them money to use a household appliance, they least they could do is remain neutral. 
£300 million is paid to the BBC by Scotland... The Republic Ireland pays 50 million to the BBC to have its channels shown........
Maybe I'm looking to much into it, but if Scotland was to reject the BBC and strike a deal similar to the ROI the BBC would be down a few bob.... could this be reason for them to favour a no vote [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] .


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

dzTT said:


> The amount of unnecessary agro this 'vote' has caused is unbelievable.
> 
> I know people who have been best friends for years, now will not talk to each other because of this. All it seems to be doing is splitting up the country. What was so bad with the current status I don't really know, yes it could be better but it could be a hell of a lot worse as well.
> 
> ...


If someone's best friend fell out with them over this.... the friendship want to strong to begin with. I have friends voting no. Yea we have a banter with each other. But we all have to get along after this... so no point falling out over it :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> https://www.opendemocracy.net/ourkingdom/john-robertson/bbc-bias-and-scots-referendum-new-report
> 
> The bias they show is against their own charter. I'd like to see to independent enquiry into it, it's not just anti yes campaign. It's bloody anti democracy. Everyone is forced to pay them money to use a household appliance, they least they could do is remain neutral.
> £300 million is paid to the BBC by Scotland... The Republic Ireland pays 50 million to the BBC to have its channels shown........
> Maybe I'm looking to much into it, but if Scotland was to reject the BBC and strike a deal similar to the ROI the BBC would be down a few bob.... could this be reason for them to favour a no vote [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] .


I doubt there's a coordinated, management led approach to any bias they show. The majority of points raised by that report by Dr John Robertson strike me as journalistic laziness, and possibly a lack of thought into how the coverage should be structured (such as initially giving equal coverage to each of the three main UK parties and the SNP, leading to an over-representation for the No campaign).

As for an enquiry, I assume you mean if you lose the vote - I guess both your interest in, and ability to demand an enquiry would be negligible if you get independence?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.opendemocracy.net/ourkingdom/john-robertson/bbc-bias-and-scots-referendum-new-report
> ...


no I'd like to see an enquiry anyway. It's nothing to do with the referendum results.

I know you lave a very analytical mind and look at things from a very black and white point of view, but looking at the bias shown it's not just lazy journalism, it's very clearly conscious. 
Look at the recent thing with nick Robinson, they contorted the interview with Alex salmond out of all recognition, initially making it look like he was criticising the treasury. Then later that evening editing it further to make it look like he avoided his question completely, a quick search of YouTube you can get the original interview where he is very clearly critiquing nick over leaked treasure market sensitive info and also spent 5 or 6 minuets answering his question on corporation tax.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Some interesting 'Facts' on Scottish independence form the 'Biased' BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-28879267


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> no I'd like to see an enquiry anyway. It's nothing to do with the referendum results.
> 
> I know you lave a very analytical mind and look at things from a very black and white point of view, but looking at the bias shown it's not just lazy journalism, it's very clearly conscious.
> Look at the recent thing with nick Robinson, they contorted the interview with Alex salmond out of all recognition, initially making it look like he was criticising the treasury. Then later that evening editing it further to make it look like he avoided his question completely, a quick search of YouTube you can get the original interview where he is very clearly critiquing nick over leaked treasure market sensitive info and also spent 5 or 6 minuets answering his question on corporation tax.


Well, part of my point was that if you gain independence, will you be in a position to demand an enquiry into another countries broadcaster?

Maybe I missed something, but I watched the whole interview and he seemed to be criticising the Treasury, not the BBC. Also, it would make no sense whatsoever to criticise the BBC because they did nothing wrong... They simply reported a statement by the Treasury, as we'd expect them to do. When information is leaked, you blame the leaker, not the media outlets that report it.

And, if you watch the whole interview you'll see that he did avoid Nicks question. He avoided it because he chose to make a point about the leak instead.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nothing but rubbish and more rubbish from the yes!
Mr fish is looking more and more desperate as he blames anything and everything.
Only his opinion counts, he slates everyone that says anything not in line with his view 
others are scaremongering. He's a complete joke, he's doing more than anyone.

Come on fish pie, sort it out quickly England is desperate for a yes vote.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Btw - it's independence, not freedom.
Do you realise how offensive that tag line is? Let me guess, you don't care because the yes views are above reproach..


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What tickled me is the YES or NO vote really doesn't count for anything as this is purely a glorified Opinion Poll.

If 'Yes' wins (which i highly doubt) then Scotland still has no legal or constitutional right or ability to force change. At best Alex S will end up on the next CBB & be known in countries outside of Scotland (UK).

I'm firmly in the 'don't give a toss' camp, but what tickles me is the potential backlash for the 'Yes' voters when it goes wrong & they're refused entry into England & given a resounding F Off :lol:

Good luck on Thursday though [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

You would think if the BBC were accused of being biased they'd go out of their way to report things in an unbiased manner to redress the balance (rather than just continue broadcasting based reports and hope the 'Yes' campaigns complaints go away (or an internal investigation on their supposed buss oesnt happen))


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> You would think if the BBC were accused of being biased they'd go out of their way to report things in an unbiased manner to redress the balance (rather than just continue broadcasting based reports and hope the 'Yes' campaigns complaints go away (or an internal investigation on their supposed buss oesnt happen))


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

